# Wainscoting, Molding and Ceiling Coffars



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I know it's no help, but I like it just like it is.


----------



## AMSx2 (Feb 24, 2015)

haha you sound like my husband...I feel like i want to dress it up a bit. I do not know...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm with Dave on this one.
Your building a contemporary style home, your suggestions make no since for that style home.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

I also have to agree with the others While when we'll done they would add to colonial, Victorian or other classic home , they would look horribly out of place in an open contemporary like you have. Clean simple lines look best.


----------



## AMSx2 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for your responses. I get what you guys are saying. I guess I am a little conflicted because I have this very nice living room (traditional dark leather with drank colors fabric) and a traditional dining room with China cabinet etc...that I am trying to somehow fit with the style of the house. I do not want to buy new ones now since they were expensive and fairly new.

We are changing up the stairs a bit (adding a wood color rail) and chaning from carpet to wood (which would make it a little less casual looking).
Any suggestions generally about the house are welcome!


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I agree with the others but do a lot of custom work and trim.Maybe as a compromise with your husband you could take one room.I would suggest the dining room and have some custom crown and chair rail made that is not traditional but has more of a modern flair.Anything is possible with custom made trim and cutters.
Maybe get some ideas here:

https://www.google.com/search?q=con...v&sa=X&ei=MAvuVI_VLai_sQTPpICgBA&ved=0CEcQ7Ak


----------

